# Blue lights honor LEOs this holiday season



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Featuring articles from Executive Director Craig Floyd*
with National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund 

*Blue lights honor LEOs this holiday season*

Gesture by a Philadelphia woman 20 years ago grows into national tradition
_Provided by the __National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund_
WASHINGTON, D.C. - Twenty years ago, a Philadelphia woman put blue lights in her windows during the holiday season in honor of her son-in-law, a police officer who had been killed in the line of duty. This year, law enforcement families and supporters across the United States will once again be decorating in blue to remember those officers who have made the ultimate sacrifice as well as those who continue to serve and protect.
"The color blue is a symbol of peace, and this holiday season we urge all Americans to remember our domestic peacekeepers - the men and women of law enforcement - by putting blue lights in your windows and trimming your tree and home in blue," said Craig W. Floyd, chairman and CEO of the National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund. "Blue lights during the holiday season are a visible reminder of the service and sacrifice that law enforcement officers make on behalf of all Americans 365 days a year."
The tradition traces its roots to 1988, when Mrs. Dolly Craig wrote a letter to Concerns of Police Survivors (C.O.P.S.), a non-profit organization that provides resources to assist in the rebuilding of the lives of surviving families and affected co-workers of law enforcement officers killed in the line of duty. Mrs. Craig said she would be putting blue lights in her windows that holiday season in honor of her son-in-law, Philadelphia Police Officer Danny Gleason, who had been shot and killed in June 1986 while investigating a vandalism report. Mrs. Craig thought others might like to share her idea.
Over the years, Project Blue Light has grown into a nationwide initiative to honor law enforcement. In addition to individual supporters, many law enforcement agencies participate in the effort by staging their own Blue Light ceremonies. In the nation's capital, for example, the Metropolitan Police Department and the DC Chapter of C.O.P.S. decorate a blue spruce tree outside police headquarters using blue lights and ornaments created by the children of fallen officers.
This year, the Memorial Fund is selling blue, LED-battery operated votive candles in its Visitors Center & Store, 400 7th Street, NW, Washington, DC, as well as through its online gift shop (www.nleomf.org/catHome.htm). In addition, the Memorial Fund's "Holiday Heroes" program allows people to honor a fallen, retired or currently serving officer this holiday season through a donation that will be acknowledged in the Visitors Center.

For information about the Memorial Fund, visit www.LawMemorial.org. To learn more about Concerns of Police Survivors, visit www.nationalcops.org.

*The National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund* - Supporting the law enforcement profession by permanently recording and appropriately commemorating the service and sacrifice of law enforcement officers. 
 
Support the National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund and help us honor the men and women whose names appear on the Memorial Wall: Donate Now _All cases of fallen officers are reviewed based on strict criteria prior to inclusion by National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund. This in no way implies that a particular name will appear on the Memorial Wall._


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Already got them up ....


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

+1, you are right.


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

Or perhaps the whackers will choose to festoon their bay windows with full strobe bars.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Just wanted to give this thread a bump and remind everyone.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Only problem I see is the whackers will read this thread and when we charge them with 90/7E, their appeal will be, *"I was only supporting LEO's this Christmas."*


 Support me by appealing this citation MoFo


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

263FPD said:


> Support me by appealing this citation MoFo


Those MoFO's gave me at least two new cars, new clothes for my kids, sirloin steaks for my grill, mortgage payments on two homes and three trips to Disney. Man I loved those MoFo's!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mtc said:


> I heard from one tonite - wanted me to fix his ticket because the officer wan't "nice" to him while he gigged him for tailgating his marked cruiser.
> 
> DOPE !!


I must've missed that day of MV Law, when they told us that we have to be nice when we hand out the V's. Wake up people, if I was going to be nice you would be getting a warning. I am sorry that I did not put on a funny costume and sang you a song while I handed you your ticket. Maybe next time.


----------

